# Navarro to Memphis



## Ruff Draft

El Mundo - 


> According to El Mundo, Juan Carlos Navarro will join the Memphis Grizzlies this season.


:yay:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Good deal for both sides if it's Navarro in exchange for a first rounder.

PG: Mike Conley Jr....Kyle Lowry...Damon Stoudamire
SG: Juan Carlos Navarro...Tarence Kinsey
SF: Rudy Gay...Mike Miller
PF: Pau Gasol...Hakim Warrick...Brian Cardinal
C: Darko Milicic...Stromile Swift


----------



## afireinside

I really like that lineup for Memphis. I think this season relies on Conley, Navarro, and Milicic proving their worth in the NBA. If they all can contribute solid numbers with Gasol, then this will be a fun season for the Grizz.

But for the Wizards sake, I hope you guys suck.


----------



## Zuca

Stromile Swift is NOT A CENTER!!!!!!!!!! We need to deal him for a Center!!!!!!! He is a power forward, period.


----------



## Bubbles

Definitely a good move for Memphis.


----------



## bmac

It's a good deal as long as the pick is lottery protected for the next 2 or 3 years.


----------



## GNG

:rbanana: :banana: :wbanana:


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Basically ends any speculations that Gasol gets dealt this summer. Good move for Memphis as it not only adds a nice player, but helps to keep their franchise player.


----------



## GNG

Zuca said:


> He is a power forward, period.


Actually, he doesn't really have a position, unless "sack of ****" counts.


----------



## GNG

PG Kyle Lowry, Mike Conley Jr.
SG Mike Miller, Juan Carlos Navarro, Casey Jacobsen
SF Rudy Gay, Tarence Kinsey
PF Pau Gasol, Hakim Warrick
C Darko Milicic, Andre Brown

IL - Damon Stoudamire, Stromile Swift, Brian Cardinal

In terms of roster building, it took Chris Wallace three months to do what Jerry West couldn't do in, like, four years.


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> PG Kyle Lowry, Mike Conley Jr.
> SG Mike Miller, Juan Carlos Navarro, Casey Jacobsen
> SF Rudy Gay, Tarence Kinsey
> PF Pau Gasol, Hakim Warrick
> C Darko Milicic, Andre Brown
> 
> IL - Damon Stoudamire, Stromile Swift, Brian Cardinal
> 
> In terms of roster building, it took Chris Wallace three months to do what Jerry West couldn't do in, like, four years.



There is only 11 players in your active list. One of Stro (Wallace need to trade him!), Cardinal or Damon will be in active list.


----------



## GNG

Zuca said:


> There is only 11 players in your active list. One of Stro (Wallace need to trade him!), Cardinal or Damon will be in active list.


I know.

The three I put on the IL will be on the IL most of the year. Whichever one of the three isn't injured at the time, just shuffle him in and the other out.


----------



## BlayZa

if it gets confirmed thats awesome for you guys  it'll recharge Pau and would add a great dynamic to the squad - JCN is a worker and will be nothing but good things for the Grizz!

can i get an update on Damon? is he healthy n ready to go ?

I'll follow you guys with interest next season =]


----------



## croco

Nice depth.


----------



## HKF

Rawse said:


> PG Kyle Lowry, Mike Conley Jr.
> SG Mike Miller, Juan Carlos Navarro, Casey Jacobsen
> SF Rudy Gay, Tarence Kinsey
> PF Pau Gasol, Hakim Warrick
> C Darko Milicic, Andre Brown
> 
> IL - Damon Stoudamire, Stromile Swift, Brian Cardinal
> 
> In terms of roster building, it took Chris Wallace three months to do what Jerry West couldn't do in, like, four years.


That's not fair Rawse, although I agree sort of with your rational here. I think Chris has excellent timing, although I like his free agency signings in Jacobsen and Brown. The truth is if Wallace inherits a healthy unit with Lowry, Miller, Gay, Gasol and Kinsey, West didn't keep the cupboard fully bare, it's just that Gasol was hurt.

However, the Darko (if he pays off *praying he busts out*) signing and the Conley signings are looking so much better then there previous ball hogging they got from the PG Spot in B-Jax and Atkins. Point guards who actually want to pass is nice. By the way, I happy they are getting Navarro if for no other reason people will stop with the stupid Gasol trade ideas. I wonder how his game will translate. When it comes to European professionals who come over in mid-career, the results have been mixed. Here's hoping he can have a Barbosa, Garbajosa-like impact.


----------



## Mateo

I just read that Navarro's contract is less than for what he was making in the Spanish league. Now that's a guy who wants to play in the NBA.


----------



## number1pick

I would think another SG/SF signing might be a good plan, at least give them a 2 year contract. Maybe Posey or Udoka. They could serve as a stop gap until they feel Navarro is ready to start. Grizz have a very young but very talented team and they have great depth. Should be a playoff team this year and after Conley, Navarro, even Darko gain more experience and everyone learns to play together the Grizz are going to be a very very very dangerous team.


----------



## HKF

Navarro is 27 years old. I'll be damned if they bring in a stopgap. If he's not ready at the age of 27, he'll never be. They already signed their cheap wing in Casey Jacobsen (whom Iavaroni is familiar with from his Phoenix days). Although I still wonder why Jacobsen keeps getting opportunities to prove he can't hit wide open jumpshots in the NBA. He's a great shooter everywhere but the NBA.


----------



## rainman

Overnight it seems like the Grizz have either tried copying Real Madrid or the Toronto Raptors, take your pick. Conley becomes TJ Ford, Darko-Bargnani and Gasol-Bosh all to varying degrees i guess. Should be an exciting team i would think with big upsides to guys like Gay and Milicic. Would have to give them a solid A in the offseason for what they've done and in some cases not done.


----------



## yuyuza1

Where does this put Miller? Who will be relegated to the bench? Gay, perhaps?


----------



## GNG

yuyuza1 said:


> Where does this put Miller? Who will be relegated to the bench? Gay, perhaps?


Gay will be a starter no matter what. Miller will most likely start as well, but it's remotely possible he resumes his Sixth Man role. I have to think Navarro will come off the bench initially. Tarence Kinsey will also get minutes.

Jacobsen's basically insurance and will only see garbage time.


----------



## croco

Navarro will need some time to figure out the rule changes, I don't think he will start barring major injuries. The most interesting and probably one battle for a starting job will be between Conley and Lowry, I guess.


----------



## GNG

According to Chris Vernon, the pick is *heavily* protected.



> I have been told that this is how the Navarro deal shakes out...
> 
> Memphis recieves J.C. Navarro
> 
> Washington will recieve a first round pick from the Grizzlies (contrary to what has been reported, I am told that this is how it will break down)
> I will try to make this as simple as I can, but it is a little tricky
> 
> '08 if the Grizzlies select 20 or further down, it goes to the Wizards (top 19 protected)
> '09 if the Grizzlies select 17 or futher down, it goes to the Wizards (top 16 protected)
> '10- '12 the Grizzlies pick is lottery protected
> '13 - the pick is top 12 protected and if it has not been given, cash considerations will be given to the Wizards.
> 
> I love the way this shakes out for the Grizzlies and it is much more comforting than the reports that it is simply a lottery protected pick that they are giving up, etc.


Barring a lot of things going right the next two seasons, Memphis will be keeping its draft pick until either 2009 or 2010. And if things don't go right and the Grizz are still crap, Memphis keeps the pick. The best case scenario (or highest pick) the Wizards will ever see out of this is the No. 13 selection.

What an amazing deal.


----------



## Zuca

Pretty much agreed with Rawse here, I was thinking that a 1st rounder for Navarro was just too much, but with all this protection, it was a good trade.


----------



## Mateo

Wizards have cheap ownership. Didn't even consider keeping the guy, because they already have Stevenson.


----------



## croco

:laugh:

Just shows that the Wizards don't have intentions to contend for more than the playoffs, Navarro would have been a great addition for them.


----------



## crimedog

great deal by the griz. i really like your team this year. despite my avatar, i am a raptor fan, but i think you'll be a lot of fun to watch. 

navarro will take some time, but both calderon and garbajosa helped in Toronto pretty quickly...and he's a much better shooter than either of them, so i think he will figure it out pretty quickly.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

Mateo said:


> Wizards have cheap ownership. Didn't even consider keeping the guy, because they already have Stevenson.



why would the Wizards add another guard who plays suspect defense? don't they have enough of that already


----------



## croco

I Own 2 Microwaves said:


> why would the Wizards add another guard who plays suspect defense? don't they have enough of that already


Who cares about defense when you don't have enough quality players ? Navarro does have some qualities the Wizards cold have used without a doubt, he is ready to play and won't take three or four years until he can deliver.


----------



## HB

croco said:


> Who cares about defense when you don't have enough quality players ? Navarro does have some qualities the Wizards cold have used without a doubt, he is ready to play and won't take three or four years until he can deliver.


But where would his minutes come from. Daniels is still on the team.


----------



## Jizzy

croco said:


> Who cares about defense when you don't have enough quality players ? Navarro does have some qualities the Wizards cold have used without a doubt, he is ready to play and won't take three or four years until he can deliver.



I think there was some type of money issue witht he Wiz and Navarro.


----------



## MikeDC

Anyone know what his salary is gonna be?


----------



## MemphisX

MikeDC said:


> Anyone know what his salary is gonna be?


1 year deal between $500,000 and $600,000.


----------

